# Sx-first: How do you experience communication?



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Hmm, I wonder how many people genuinely enjoy small talk.


Nobody really, although it can be a nice way to show you care about someone you have nothing in common with. Build up a little camaraderie. 
I do remember a few people telling me that they like to shut off their brains when they can. Take a break from thinking. Small talk is much nicer then if conversation must happen. A way of bonding... kind of "I'm acknowledging your existence and am showing you I care enough to establish this bond (however superficial) with you."


----------

